# Why are Friesians so Expensive?



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Because you are buying them in North America, versus in Europe.In other words, still a 'breeder/novality market, based on supply and demand
No different the boer goats, Ostriches, all at one time, heck, even minis. I recall when a mini stud, near us, cost $20,000
Several years later, as the mini market became flooded, people were lucky to get a few hundred bucks for some of those same minis
People make money in these markets, by getting in, when they are still relatively rare, then selling before prices plummet, as the true using market has to be met


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

high demand, low supply, plus used in movies and tons of photos, so they are a dream horse for a lot of people, so that drives the prices up, like said especially in the USA


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Supply and demand. People are willing to pay and the supply is very low, so the price goes up.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Huh. So, kinda like pillow pets... xD




_It's a horse, it's fancy, it's a fancy horse!_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

As has been said, high demand with low supply. On top of the low supply, the mares often have significantly more foaling difficulties than other breeds, so it is even harder to get a purebred.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

EliRose said:


> As has been said, high demand with low supply. On top of the low supply, the mares often have significantly more foaling difficulties than other breeds, so it is even harder to get a purebred.


Oh really? I didn't know that. 
A close friend of mine who lives in the Netherlands say they sell much cheaper there, which makes sense. I wonder how much it costs to transport horses/import them. A lot probably.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

EmberScarlet said:


> Oh really? I didn't know that.
> A close friend of mine who lives in the Netherlands say they sell much cheaper there, which makes sense. I wonder how much it costs to transport horses/import them. A lot probably.


I'm sure it is a bit pricey to import which could lead to another reason for the price of them. People want to recoup their money and they can because the demand is higher than the supply. I'm sure, in a few years as more are domestically bred, the prices will go down a bit. Or maybe they will end up being like Harley Davidson bikes and less will be produced to keep the prices up, who knows. Or maybe people will keep viewing them as their dream horse.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

@LoriF That makes sense, too. It looks like a lot of people how done it, and importing a horse from the Netherlands, to Oregon, costs an upward of 10k+. Friesians, here, sell for an upward of 6k+. So, buying one here looks cheaper. And if the breeders are smart, they probably will keep them rarer.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

It's like why some people would rather buy a Rolex than a Timex: they want to display the fact that they have money. Or had money before they spent it all on fancy horses & watches


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they have that dreamy quality that folks like and are willing to pay for. personally, it's one of the last breeds I'd choose as a riding horse. but, I want ridability over dreamability, every time.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

EmberScarlet said:


> Why are Friesians so expensive? Not asking like ''ew so expensive'', I'm just genuinely curious. What makes them so pricey?


Because "real" Friesians are imported from the Netherlands, and there is hardly a horse crazy young girl alive that doesn't want one. 

In marketing terms, there is a high degree of value in brand recognition.

Beautiful horses, love the way they look. Pretty sure I'd wear one out in about two hours from what I understand to be common for their endurance level. I'd buy one though. 

Having a Friesian would be a bad thing for me. I'd spend too much time coming up with awesome halloween costumes and plotting ways to terrorize some distant neighbors.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Only in the USA - !!! 

Reasons given are all correct.

I do know that with the warmbloods if someone from the US is coming to look at something, the price goes up. 

Gypsy Cobs were all the rage and silly money paid for them in the US just because of their colour. Ŵ


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Friesian mares are notoriously difficult to get bred and tend to have more gosling complications than the average mare with retained placentas and NI.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

_I_ personally am not fond of the breed. I feel like the teenage girl outcast for just wanting a good old Quarter.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL, my wife wanted one in the worst way for years.. told everyone some day she would have one.. as the years went by and she realized what they were, how most of them were turds, had no stamina etc.. she has decided she wants a vanner ( doubt we will get one) but she changed her mind.. now if I had unlimited budget per say I'd have a Lippizaner or a Lusitano.. but that's just me


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

RennyPatch said:


> LOL, my wife wanted one in the worst way for years.. told everyone some day she would have one.. as the years went by and she realized what they were, how most of them were turds, had no stamina etc.. she has decided she wants a vanner ( doubt we will get one) but she changed her mind.. now if I had unlimited budget per say I'd have a Lippizaner or a Lusitano.. but that's just me


I personally would like a Lippizaner myself, haha.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm not a big Frisian fan personally, I think they're overrated as a sport horse but they have good qualities too.

It depends. Most of the ones I've known are not especially bright, are terribly lazy and are very difficult to make "true" and "correct." But there are ones that are very intelligent with high ridabilty and a lot of try. They can be very affectionate, people oriented horses and they're very "flashy." For dressage I am a huge fan of how the majority move, they tend to move best with a hollow back and braced neck and it's tricky to get them really correct because they're built to be a carriage horse, so very upright and built to carry themselves hollow. A lot of the time they have a good temperament and are pretty safe.

For the money, I'd rather have a warmblood. It's the same with PRE's or lustitanos. I think they're super neat horses but for unless I have 50k or more I can't get the same quality of spanish horse as I can a wb. A lot of the spanish horses are "bull horse bred' and for dressage some of their reactions and natural tendencies are less than ideal. They're hard to get really true and through and to develop a pure rhythm (not all) but the ones I've worked with take a long time to develop and develop pure, true rhythm and quality gaits. Lot of core, rhythm control and laterals). Plus they're in a way very sharp-responsive but dull at the same time, it's hard to explain. But very intelligent (or at least the ones Ive know are very intelligent). But you know that's why we have SO many different breeds and types of horses out there. Not everyone is looking for the same thing. My mare for example would be HORRIBLE for someone wanting a barrel horse and a barrel horse wouldnt be a good pick for what I want to do, so I kinda look at it as to their own. So long as horse and rider are happy and feel successful together. We all have different goals, aspirations and there is nothing wrong with that.

If I had all the money in the world and could ride all the time, I'd have my mare and a schoolmaster, and bring in all kinds of amazing clinicians, then also probably re-train tbs and rescue horses to re-train and find good homes for. I'd be able to be as picky as I wanted about homes and set them off to be somebodies individual "special" horse and have their own person.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

In the end, horses are worth exactly what someone is willing to pay for them
There are also two main markets
The first is a breeder's market, where the demand is based on relative rarity, versus on any proven performance at upper end in nay discipline
Once more animals become available, you then start to see a market where level of ability becomes the main criteria, far as a good price value
The AQHA and other stock horses are a good example of this They are very plentiful , even over bred in north America, so that the average stock horse often sells for below what it costs to raise and train
However, there are still excellent prospects, and proven stock horses, at upper level, that demand prices in the 4 figure and up range\
In other words, once the 'rarity' market is gone, then a horse has to have a proven pedigree up close, or be a proven horse himself, to demand a good price


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I live in an area with a lot of these horses. All the vaqueros rode Andalusians for a while and the prices went way up, sometimes to $100,000. That kind of money bred a lot of these horses, and I saw a lot of these guys on horses they could not easily train to "dance". Then all of a sudden there were Friesians everywhere. For all the reasons given here, and I also thought that since these horses are easier to handle than a fiery Andalusian, these weekend vaqueros went for them. Personally, they look very bouncy and I feel for them living in the hot summers we have here. Surprisingly, prices have stayed rather high, young ones start around $6,000 which is a lot of money for a young horse.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Smilie said:


> Because you are buying them in North America, versus in Europe.In other words, still a 'breeder/novality market, based on supply and demand
> No different the boer goats, Ostriches, all at one time, heck, even minis. I recall when a mini stud, near us, cost $20,000
> Several years later, as the mini market became flooded, people were lucky to get a few hundred bucks for some of those same minis
> People make money in these markets, by getting in, when they are still relatively rare, then selling before prices plummet, as the true using market has to be met


Don't forget the hairy cobs!

"Having a Friesian would be a bad thing for me. I'd spend too much time coming up with awesome halloween costumes and plotting ways to terrorize some distant neighbors."

I have a big black furry horse, trust me, I understand  My dream costume is a Ringwraith lol, doesn't hurt he's an evil beast!

"I do know that with the warmbloods if someone from the US is coming to look at something, the price goes up."

That does not surprise me at all. I worked at a dressage barn and everyone was rushing over to Europe, I'm like "what's wrong with the horses here?" lol. Apparently they are more "concentrated" there (supposedly get out of making a trip as you can see more horses at once), but all I saw was dollar signs. Oh and while all very nice horses and ladies these weren't top competitors just the stereotypical middle aged rich dressage lady who rarely rides their own horses. There are plenty of nice WBs over here without spending EXTRA $$$ when all you're going to be doing is riding a few times a week anyways.. Interesting experience that barn, all very, very, nice but very much catering to money. Definitely more of a "I'm from Europe so let me bring you to my friends barn with the BEST horses and oh look this one is ONLY this much, but you can import it so it will be that much fancier" and of course they all went right along with it because "that's how it's done".

And again, NICE horses just do you really need an imported $50k German Riding Pony when you're 60+ and ride a few times a week casually at an "ok" level? I was like "I have an Icelandic? She's imported... and she'd be a WAYY better match for you then the horses you're looking at"

It all comes down to the "price is what people are willing to pay for something".

I also have no desire for a Friesian, or any other of that sort. I like little athletic and hot horses. If I were to go for the "hairy" look I'd get an athletic spanish type horse. I mentioned on a similar thread recently about a black Lusitano I knew. Bred for bullfighting, very similar concept to the Friesian but not as tall. REALLY nice horse yet very "unassuming" looking. The ONE time I saw him spooked he was across the stall before I could blink I just though "oh, got it" lol. I'd love a horse like that.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Only in the USA - !!!
> 
> Reasons given are all correct.
> 
> ...


IMO the cobs, at least, tend to be way more fun to ride and with at least marginally better temperaments. The Friesians I've ridden are none too bright, which wouldn't be a problem if they were kinder. And they feel like a jackhammer.

I've seen the same "dream heavy-type black horse with lots of hair" accomplished with Percheron and Morgan crosses.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

EliRose said:


> IMO the cobs, at least, tend to be way more fun to ride and with at least marginally better temperaments. The Friesians I've ridden are none too bright, which wouldn't be a problem if they were kinder. And they feel like a jackhammer.
> 
> I've seen the same "dream heavy-type black horse with lots of hair" accomplished with Percheron and Morgan crosses.


They are reaaally painful I hear. Friesians really don't appeal to me for riding. Percherons though... that I can do.


----------

